# Extreme Giant Growth Rate



## shimmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought an extreme giant from a local pet store. The owner told me it was an extreme and that he is under a year old. He is currently a little bit under 33 inches but he does not have jowls yet. I am just woundering how long it will be until he is full grown if I don't let him hybernate.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't bobby say he's the only extreme giant breeder in the US?


----------



## hoosier (Mar 11, 2008)

he is.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry, but I doubt it is an extreme, I have not sold to any petshops at all.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

It will still be three years before he will be able to be bred. Also, could you post pictures of him, and also take a picture of the under side of his jawl.


----------

